# Safe CPU temperature?



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey TPU I have been trying to find the answer to this problem but to no avail. What is a safe operating temperature for my core i7. I ran realtemp and it says 100C is tj maxx, but I am not sure if its safe to have it at lets say 95 Celsius. Right now under 100% its 75 Celsius with stock fans. Is that a safe temperature to have my processor or should i reduce the load?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2009)

Volatile said:


> Hey TPU I have been trying to find the answer to this problem but to no avail. What is a safe operating temperature for my core i7. I ran realtemp and it says 100C is tj maxx, but I am not sure if its safe to have it at lets say 95 Celsius. Right now under 100% its 75 Celsius with stock fans. Is that a safe temperature to have my processor or should i reduce the load?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Actually i7's ive herd can take the heat but, usually everybody wants to have there processor at or under 60c on loads. IF your using that inch thick peace of aluminum with a fan on it, beware that heatsink is trash. I'm actually amazed your loads are 75c in the first place, i would recommend you get a better cooler for that i7 because its just "cool" to be safe and sure it stays under 60c right? Heat will degrade processor's but i know that i7's can take a little more heat the usually compared the rest intels processors. My freind got a q9550 and i saw the heatsink, and then i took it out of his hands and ran to the trashcan to throw it away shadedshu The thing is so small its a joke. I gave my freind a aftermarket (s1283 cooler) So he can have colder temps and room to overclock .


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 23, 2009)

100ºC is the absolute max your chip will handle before 'throttling' occurs.  That meaning it will step itself down automatically and probably shut down on you.

Prolonged high temperatures over 90ºC may degrade the longevity of your cpu.  If your overclocking your i7, there no way you can keep the stock cooler.  Really a $50 aftermarket cooler will run circles around it.  Hell even scraping of the stock tim and replacing with MX2/AS5 would drop your temps by at least 4ºC.

How do your temps fair during a gaming session, never over 75?  Then you are fine. If your concerned get a better cooling system.  Many recommendations have been made, even just recently.


----------



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

Getting the Noctua NH-D14 for Christmas, just wondering how this will work out for now =)


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't own an i7 but from what I understand tjmax might be 100C according to realtemp but I wouldn't let it get above 90C in reality ever. 90C would be what I personally would call your real TJmax. But yes your temps are running hot. 
I would say even with your stock HSF I couldn't imagine getting temps above 65C. Try reaply thermal paste. Also make sure that your HSF is seated correctly.
Like I said I could be completely wrong be even a 30 second google search about this subject backed up about what I am figuring. 
Even at overclock temps you shouldn't be running that hot. 
Those stock HSF by Intel sometimes can be hard to clip down. Re check that also check in the BIOS to see what speed your fan is running. See if you can up the fan speed by maybe setting it to Turbo or high or what ever setting your BIOS allows. Maybe the intel HSF for the i7 is just that crappy. But if it is then I would get a new aftermarket HSF.
Good luck hope this helped!


----------



## Volatile (Nov 23, 2009)

So I should be fine for another month with temps at 70ish? 
Or should i try and cool it down more?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2009)

Its fine, wait till you get the Noc.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Its fine, wait till you get the Noc.



Peet knows exactly what he is talking about, he is pimp:) With the heatsink he has. What a beast it is...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2009)

Well if my i5 on a stock cooler with stock voltages didnt hit 85*C under load, I would tell him its warm. His chip is known to run hot, and he is under what I ran for a while. BUT... the cooler does rock!

Those OCZ Golds have short spreaders right? If memory serves me right, they should be fine.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 23, 2009)

> So I should be fine for another month with temps at 70ish?
> Or should i try and cool it down more?



Me personally I am a worry wort with that kind of stuff. Especially with the component being such an expensive and vital one. I'm sure you would be fine but if you are like me and don't want to risk it Check out a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus or a XIGMATEK S1283V or S1283 they all are cheap around the 25$ to 35$ dollar range and they both cool like a bat out of hell. They all are also i7 compatible.
But hey that's me like I said you might be fine waiting too I don't own one. But HSF is cheaper to buy than a new CPU! Or not being able to run your Computer for a while.


----------

